# Surround placement questions



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Hey Guys, I moved to a new apartment and now I don't have quite the ideal setup for my HT. My old apartment I had 9.1 setup well. So I have the speakers and wires to be able to do that now, but don't have the ability. I don't think I'll use the Heights in my new apartment, but that's ok with me. 

My main issue or question is: I am unable to have speakers directly to the L and R of my main spot...so I don't have my surrounds in an ideal spot. I currently have them directly behind me spaced bout 5 feet apart. These are pretty much where the rear surrounds should be. 

So I currently am using a 5.1 setup. Would it be worth it to try to hook up my other speakers to do 7.1? If so, where could I put them? I've seen some people putting speakers in front by their fronts, but I don't know if that'll do much. 

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

How does it sound with the 5 speakers you have hooked up now? Realistically you're the only one who knows whether it's sufficient now, but unless your room is a pretty good size - and judging by what you're saying it probably isn't - I don't know you would hear much different between 5 and 7 speakers.

FWIW... having surrounds directly behind your seat may not be as bad you think. While not ideal, by the book anyway, that shouldn't be enough of a compromise to make a significant difference.


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

It sounds ok right now I suppose. Of course it isn't as encompassing as it was. I do hear that I'm missing stuff to the L and R of me. But like I said there are no spots for me to have that in this apartment. So I'm guessing it'll have to work as is.

Putting the 2 rear surrounds on top of the 2 fronts and making it a 7.1 I could do, but am assuming that might muddy the water? Would that be a good idea to try?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Putting speakers up front that are supposed to be playing effects originating behind the listener will probably sound quite bizarre. I can't see that ending well.


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking. I guess I'm gonna keep it the way it is....5.1 with the surrounds behind me. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

You could place them up front and do PLIIz.


----------

